# @mac.com internet login



## alexachucarro (Feb 1, 2002)

Wouldn't we all just love it of Apple improved Mail.app a bit, then made it possible to check your @mac.com account on the web, just like you can with hotmail. Then they'd probably steal 80% of Mac users with a hotmail account. The only reason I don't have a mac.com account is becasue if i want to check my email in Australia whilst I'm on holiday i have to setup all sorts of crap with Hotmail.

You may say it's no trouble. And it's not really, it's just that I'm sure a lot of us would prefer it....


Apple? Steve?......


----------



## simX (Feb 1, 2002)

I TOTALLY agree.  That would make mac.com so totally awesome.  I would love that feature.  Being able to check my e-mail through the web would make checking my e-mail on the road or during vacation much easier, because I wouldn't need a Mac (hopefully), and I wouldn't need all of my settings for Mail.app.

Apple?


----------



## ddma (Feb 1, 2002)

Well, I agree with you point too. But since Mac.com doesn't provide a web based access,  I use http://www.freeskills.com/ to check my Mac.com account on the web.

Try it!


----------



## efoivx (Feb 2, 2002)

> Well, I agree with you point too. But since Mac.com doesn't provide a web based access, I use http://www.freeskills.com/ to check my Mac.com account on the web



I have seen plenty of these types of services but there is one problem with them.... they are even less secure than Hotmail...  Who knows what they do with the mail you check through them... No thanks...


----------

